# rigging mullet for trolling



## Chuck3000 (Oct 4, 2007)

Every once in a while schools of large mullet - 14"-16" - come hang out near my dock. I have been cast netting them and freezing them for future bait. I was wondering if anybody had tips for how to rig them for trolling for wahoo, kings, or bigger. I was thinking 10" of 200lb wire with a big circle hook and possibly a stinger hook. Will they swim straight and how much weight will I need to keep them down at slow trolling speeds?



Chuck


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know about trolling with'em, but we rigged up for drifting one time off a rig with just a j-hook through the lips and a treble stinger in the side. Caught a couple nice kings like that. Brown fish eat'em too.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I would definitely want a stinger if targeting kings. Not sure a single circle would work well b/c of the way a king feeds.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (3/12/2008)*I would definitely want a stinger if targeting kings. Not sure a single circle would work well b/c of the way a king feeds.


25% of the time when I hook a king trolling, he's foul hooked himself when he tries to hit the bait/lure and it catches him in the side of thegills or body.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Trolled with them in South Florida all the time, deadly bait, pain in the ass to rig. They have to be deboned, and split tailed if you want them to troll pretty, then sewend back together, with a 1-3 oz chin weight. Or you can by them pre-rigged from any of the bait suppliers for 6-8$ per bait.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Do they slow troll purty live like other lively slow trolled baits?


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

See if this helps.....

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/recreation/content/entertainment/recreation/outdoors/fishing/trolling_tips.html


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

split tail and deboned works great. Stitch in a big J hook in the belly or a big circle on th etop of the head sticking up like a shark fin. I don't think the circle will work too well for hooters or kings, but great for grab and swallow fish like Marlin.


----------

